#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  qual a velocidade de link de um cisco 1760 suporta?

## vagnerrocha

ola galera sou meio que barriga verde no tocante a cisco. comprei uns roteadores cisco num leilão são cisco 1760 gostaria de saber quanto de link eles suportam. quanto de memoria tenho que colocar neles.

----------


## AltoValeNet

ola, tive um desses, ele comessou a usar muito processamento apos passar mais de 27Mb por ele, ai trokei por um 2800. abraços

----------


## vagnerrocha

é o seguinte preciso rodar um link de 10mbps. meu roteador 1760 tá sem memoria ram e sem flhas gostaria de saber qual a memoria ram (capacidade) e qual flash que compro. qual o processamento desse roteador em pps.
mas desde já agradeço ao amigo pelas valiosas informações.

----------


## AltoValeNet

da uma olhada nesse link talves ajude Cisco 1760 Modular Access Router

----------


## decorod

Amigo, ai depende da WIC que você tem instalada no router.

Se for uma WIC 2T, ela roda até 2Mbps por interface. Se for 1T ele roda a 1Mbps. 

Em relação a memória você tem que ver qual o IOS vai rodar nele, ai sim você avalia a quantidade de memória necessária.

----------

